# chameleon won't open eyes



## davy153 (Oct 20, 2008)

my cham wont open is eyes now for last couple of days, only wen i go to grab it does it open is eyes, any suggestions


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

what species, setup and age is it ?
do the eyes appear sunken? it could be dehydrated, try misting a lil more but if its very small try not to spray its eyes as they are very delicate!
also is he his usual colour?
... could just be tired! lol


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

not to scare you but you need to get it to the vet ASAP chams shouldnt sleep in the day at all.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

sup3r_k said:


> not to scare you but you need to get it to the vet ASAP chams shouldnt sleep in the day at all.


I agree! Chameleons do not sleep during the day so i would think there is a problem.A vet trip sounds a must if it persists.


----------



## THEHANDOFOMEGA (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the heat. My yemen would not open his eyes but different bulb and a good spray and he was raring to go


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

again not to scare you but i had a three month old chameleon and i took her to the vet the first day she slept during the day and unfortunatly she was dead within a week,please don't take chances,sleeping during the day is a very clear sign that something is wrong.even babies shouldn't "nap" during the day


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

Could be a vitiman A deficiency. Do you ever suppliment with vitiman A?


----------



## vampkittie (Jan 12, 2008)

Not sure if you have the same problem but my cham had a problem where his eyes were stuck together with gunk I used Beaphar eye and skin ointment and it cleared it right up.:2thumb:


----------



## jimmycham (Apr 16, 2009)

*cham*

hows the chameleon mate hope its ok. I had one a few months ago from the pet shop second day shuts one of its eyes the day after the little fella was gone. Again not trying to scare munger. let us know how it gets on all the best.


----------



## davy153 (Oct 20, 2008)

*re*

sorry havnt wrote back but we lost her to parasites she was a senegal chameleon we had her of bloke on here who insisted she was CB, but after she started goin down hill we toke ehr to a man who owns reptile shop thats had senegals for 30 years and he said i tlooked like parasites and was adamant it was wild caught, we then toke to vets which they confiremd was parasites. if man had the balls tell me i would still bought her and had her parasites removed but aww well some people are scum just out to earn a quick buck. He trys to say he looks after is chams well and all this but if this was case he would still taken her vets to make 100 percent sure she was CB and had no parasites


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

davy153 said:


> sorry havnt wrote back but we lost her to parasites she was a senegal chameleon we had her of bloke on here who insisted she was CB, but after she started goin down hill we toke ehr to a man who owns reptile shop thats had senegals for 30 years and he said i tlooked like parasites and was adamant it was wild caught, we then toke to vets which they confiremd was parasites. if man had the balls tell me i would still bought her and had her parasites removed but aww well some people are scum just out to earn a quick buck. He trys to say he looks after is chams well and all this but if this was case he would still taken her vets to make 100 percent sure she was CB and had no parasites


Oh no! I am sorry for your loss and sorry you have had a bad experiance with a seller too!x


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry to here you lost the little one  RIP cham


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry about your cham.


----------



## davy153 (Oct 20, 2008)

*re*

cheers much but this guy now trying say my fault even thought vets and reptile man with 30 years experience both said damage done well before i inherited her, difference is he could taking her vets and now as no remorse for is old pet more worried about trying be a smart ass, where as i was running around yesterday paying 62 pound for vets when i dont work due to snapped ankle and only now getting better and have my gf's 18th birthday in a week and i put that little senegal before my gfs birthday now if i could done that i sure he could of. but he rather pass the buck on to someone else


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

oh thats sad


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

i know exactly how you feel.i had the same problem with my precious lil female who died on new years eve of a worm infection.
i didn't get her off someone on here but from a pet shop.
it is so startling how fast these beautiful creatures go down hill so fast.
I'm sure your G/F will understand.
R.I.P lil one


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats quite disgusting really and becoming increasingly more common with people who dont "care" for the animals but just want to make a quick buck as stated above.

Personally i'd have reported him for neglect and failure to have them be seen by a vet before it was sold.

After all you have the vets write up of what was wrong with the poor thing from the start.

Seriously right to everyone who thinks it is amusing to make a quick buck and make up lies to get a quick sale....you are all worthless people with no consideration for how the animal may feel and as i have just read above it is common for people like that to blame someone else.

Im so sorry for your loss and ultimately suggest you give others some warning and sto them going to him to buy as you never know what may happen next.

RIP Little one - that person will get whats coming to them one day


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your experience; you must be gutted at the loss of the littlun. 

If you bought the cham from someone on here, I'd suggest leaving negative feedback; at least that would warn future buyers to beware of the lying, profiteering, scamming :censor: you bought her from.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

olivine said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your experience; you must be gutted at the loss of the littlun.
> 
> If you bought the cham from someone on here, I'd suggest leaving negative feedback; at least that would warn future buyers to beware of the lying, profiteering, scamming :censor: you bought her from.


I concur with olivine people who do this for a kick and a quick buck shouldnt be allowed to sell.

I have Leo eggs cooking atm and even though most will be sold on to herpers who know what thay are doing i will still always without a doubt make sure they are 100% well and cared for to the best they deserve.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

name and shame should be a legit policy on here i keep chams, what happens if i was to buy from this person, i would never have a clue!!! (luckly i do know who it is but thats not the point) sorry for ur loss dude it does suck to lose an animal of anysort anytime.:sad:


----------



## davy153 (Oct 20, 2008)

*re*

i have named and shamed i wrote a thread on classfields chat, to let people know the score


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*So sorry hun.x*

Was gonna pm you see how the little one was doing today till I read your thread. As gutted for you hun I know we spoke a bit before I went away and I know you where doing all the right things and your cham will of known you where doing right for her. 

R.I.P Little one. x

Am sorry I couldnt of helped anymore. 

Pet stores as I have learned tend to fill your heads full of :censor: and then wash thier hands of any responsibility cause all thier responsibility is whilst in thier care is to chuck some food in every now and then, housing far to many reps in one viv for the cute factor and then have your eyes out selling you things you really dont need. These kind of stores should just stick to selling foods not live stock as they are highly incapable of housing baby reps, not only does it add to the loss of a life but its the pain of the owners loss. I'm so sorry hun I dont know what else to say. x x x

Maybe we should all start naming and shaming these pet shops so that other rep lovers dont have to suffer. x x


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

that sucks, sorry for your loss man.


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

spudsgirl said:


> Pet stores as I have learned tend to fill your heads full of :censor: and then wash thier hands of any responsibility cause all thier responsibility is whilst in thier care is to chuck some food in every now and then, housing far to many reps in one viv for the cute factor and then have your eyes out selling you things you really dont need. These kind of stores should just stick to selling foods not live stock as they are highly incapable of housing baby reps, not only does it add to the loss of a life but its the pain of the owners loss. I'm so sorry hun I dont know what else to say. x x x
> 
> Maybe we should all start naming and shaming these pet shops so that other rep lovers dont have to suffer. x x


 I so agree with you.only yesterday myself and my daughter (super_k)went to our local pet shop to get some locusts,As we always do we had a look at the reps whilst there.they are in a dreadful state.one little veiled chameleon was so weak and fast asleep,not even waking when the one sharing it's viv crawled over it.We told a member of staff but i very much doubt anything was done.
Wouldn't have been so bad but i lost two chameleons from that shop one.my last one two a horrible case of worms as i posted previously and by the look of this poor little girls bloated tummy i would say she was headed the same way.
with the help of my vet also a forum member i got my money back for Missy and they said they never had this kind of thing before,well after yesterday all i can say is yeah right!
i've not stopped thinking of the poor little creature ever since.
not only that but they have beardies with feet and toes missing as well
i'm never going up there again i'll do my live food shopping online from now on:censor:


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss!

I personally think that if anyone has doubts on a shops husbandry that you should let the RSPCA deal with it!

I have reported a pet shop to them on one occasion for the state of their fish. The RSPCA were very grateful to hear about it and things did improve in this particular shop.

It should never matter as to the type of pet/animal... they all have the right to a decent loving and knowledgeable home.

I am glad you have named the person whilst keeping your dignity.

I only found this link due to researching housing possibilities for a Yemen.

Good luck for the future!

BB Sam.


----------

